# Tiger Shrimp Questions



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey I stumbled upon these online and was wondering if anyone is currently keeping Tiger Shrimp or Super Tiger Shrimp? 
Just had a few questions and wanted to pick your brain! 
Cheers


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

A few hobbyists here have them, I would recommend give it a try.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Kept both of these shrimps. Easy to keep, they like PH 7+ water and can handle cold temps. Voracious eaters, so keep feeding to a minimum, as 
they will eat anything they can find and this can lead to deaths. The Super
Tigers are a good bit bigger than the normal ones and have the orange heads
and tails.

I crossed mine with Orange Eyed Blue Tigers and got dark blue colored bodies with orange tails and dark eyes....very cool looking.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you have to keep the gH and kH similar to crystal shrimp parameters?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

to be honest I just never bothered with the GH and KH thing. I found that
if the PH was stable and the shrimp were surviving and eating/breeding then I didn't tamper with my tanks.

Ive bred hundreds of shrimps of all types over the years and was never a fan
of constantly trying to get this right or that right. I believe the more you try to fix one problem you get 2 more, so I left everything to nature to fix.

I did top up water once a week, checked my tanks for dead bodies (removed immediately and I didn't have many) and didn't overfeed (biggest problem in my opinion) 

I bred over 300 OEBTs a few years ago and didn't have fancy equipment either....just a big sponge filter, lots of floating plants and moss, stones for the shrimps to crawl over/inside of and driftwood. 

I used Kordon Plus for water conditioner and didn't have a heater either. PH was 7.6 out of the tap which I used to fill the tanks back up with. I didn't remove any water, just topped up the levels.

Its up to you if you want to start fiddling with GH/KH/PH levels, but be careful
about adjusting parameters as it can lead to stress on the shrimps and interrupting their natural balance, which can lead to loss of shrimps in the long run. JMPO


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

lol I would of loved to have some of your tap water adapted OEBTs...

I'm assuming you don't have them anymore ):


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Sounds like a good option for me! I have a planted tank and I've been looking into tigers! 

Bettaforu I like your style hahaha same philosophy when it comes to fish! Always have good water, good environment and a great diet and let nature do its thing! 

If anyone has you has any of the Tigers you're talking about please PM me  id be super interested. I have a ton to trade as well. 
Cheers


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah no, I sold off all my stock a year ago. I miss the shrimps a lot though, and as I just won a Fluval Ebi tank at an auction recently, it looks like Im back in the shrimp business 

I currently have some dark blue rilis, and will be getting some more types in soon, gotta stock that Ebi.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you remember the source of your OEBTs?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No sorry that was a long time ago, over 4 years now. I bought then from a breeder who was shutting down his tanks and moving away. I bought the lot of around 40 + adults and babies.

They bred well in my tank and I basically just left the tank alone, didn't do much to it at all. Then one day it started leaking and I had to move all of them out to seal the tank.

I started to count them as I was catching them to see how many had survived.... I stopped counting when it got to 300. I sold a lot of them on this website to several serious hobbyists,and out west too.

OEBT's can be tricky at best, not like regular tiger shrimps, and good quality ones with deep blue coloring and very orange eyes are extremely hard to find.
Most of the ones Ive seen are mediocre in color, no definition of the stripes against the blue body. 

I personally always liked the med blue (sort of a deep sky blue) as you can see the stripes better, but many people want the darker ones and as you may or may not know.....they don't always throw the blue color! 

You will get some that are blondes (pale blue that looks greyish in color) you can still use them with the darker ones to enhance your breeding programs as they still carry the blue genetics just like the darker ones, but most people sell them off and just keep the deeper colored ones.


----------

